# eel around navarre?



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys are there any good spots to catch eels near navarre? is east river any good? 

i love smoked eel so i want to get some...

fergie


----------



## 123hello123 (Jul 14, 2008)

browns river fish camp on the end of ward basin road.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks. any size to them?


----------

